# Pics of Our Furbaby Coming Home Soon!



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

I am new to the forum and wanted to share a few pics (proud Momma) of our new furbaby coming home soon...sorry they are a little washed out!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww, amazing colours on your puppy! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum What a stunning puppy. What colour would you call his coat?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - he is absolutely gorgeous - no wonder you are excited. We lost our Cavvie in February last year to the same illness as yours but Beau has brought the joy back into our lives the same as your little boy will. Love his colouring


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of the sweet replies! He is a Chocolate Tri Merle...Yes...We look forward to having the joy of another furbaby as it is so lonely without one...We have wanted a chocolate dog for a long time and came across the chocolate merle and fell head over heels in love...just had to have one!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you have a name for him yet. stunning colour what colour werr mum and dad and the rest of the litter


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous baby  Just replied on your other post so i'll leave it at that


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you! His name is Kona. Mom was a Black and White and Dad was a solid Chocolate Merle. There were 4 pups total, there was 1 black, 1 blue merle and 2 choc merles, the other choc merle was a golden creme with some milk choc. coloring.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yummy scrummy colour  ... welcome to the forum ...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy! I can't wait to see how his colour develops as he grows.

x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

The 1st pic is just too cute!!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning baby!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!  Kona is gorgeous!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG he is just gorgeous!!!! :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


WANT WANT WANT!!!!!!! lucky you !!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Kona is one of the prettiest cockapoos I've seen :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: ... lovely!


----------



## Oddson (Jun 17, 2011)

So so cute, enjoy.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow! Amazing coat colour. I love him!

Meg x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi I wondered if you had upto date pictures of the lovely Kona as I'm eager to see how his coat has changed. 
We've just got Fergus this summer who has very similar markings and just wondered what he'd turn out like x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, great pictures Karen, he looks so expectant of good things coming his way!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's looking at Richard who is looking through the window at him, you can see his tailwagging x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very very cute! Welcome x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there!
are you in North America? I think I noticed a docked tail.

Gorgeous colouring!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I love Merle coloring. Fergus is such a cutie with his, and I forget the other one that I think is Fergus's sibling? Kona is gorgeous as well!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

This is an old thread from 2012 I was just thinking the lady who started it may get email alerts when people reply to it....I have actually emailed her cos I'd love to know what he looks like now but she hasn't replied she may think I'm a crackpot 
I sooo hope she does xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I was paying attention today eh!
you know, I bet if I scroll back through I probably made the same comment before! LOL


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

O.M.G!! Oh my! Just adorable! And a stunning colour! Can't wait for more pics  welcome x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> He's looking at Richard who is looking through the window at him, you can see his tailwagging x


Oh Karen he is the sweetest!
He has the cutest face with so much character & yes a very waggy tail in that picture x


----------

